# Dell Venue 11 pro won't connect



## DellVenue (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi guys,

today i finally got my Dell Venue 11 Pro (i3).
The problem is, right out of the box it isnt possible to connect to the internet.
My connection is 'limited', and the internet status bar shows a yellow triangle.
Does someone know how I can fix this?
I have tried to disable and enable the wifi adapter, but it doesn't seems to work.
Every little bit of help would be appreciated :smile:

Kind regards,

DellVenue


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Check the router you're trying to connect to is up and running okay. Might even want to reboot it to make sure.


----------

